# Nokia 5800XM vs. LG Arena vs. Nokia 5530XM



## Tom3004 (29. August 2009)

Hallo, 
ich will mir nun endlich ein neues handy zulegen, weil mein Nokia 5140i ein bisschen (doll) veraltet ist.
So ich dachte an ein Handy mit Touchscreen bis 250€. Mir sind dort die oben genannten Handy eingefallen...
Nokia 5800XM http://techtickerblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/nokia5800xpressmusic-2.jpg
Nokia 5530XM( noch nicht draußen)http://www.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/nokia5530xm_port_front_red_.gif
LG Arena http://www.sascha-markuse.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/lg_arena_km900.jpg

Welches würdet ihr nehmen ? 
Von den Funktionen läuft das LG Arena den Nokia´s ja weg, doch das Betriebssystem ist nicht so gut, weil man z.B. keine Navi Software installieren kann. 
Wenn das Handy A-GPS hat, kann man dann auch nur GPS nutzen ?


----------



## Tom3004 (30. August 2009)

Könnt ihr mir nicht ein kurzes Statement geben ?


----------



## rebel4life (30. August 2009)

Das LG Arena soll nicht schlecht sein, ich will mir ein neues Handy mit Touchscreen holen, aber viele sagen, dass es am Anfang ganz nett ist, danach aber nervt, kann das sein?

Kann man auf dem Arena jetzt eigentlich Opera installieren oder nicht?


----------



## Tom3004 (30. August 2009)

Mhh... das weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich finde Touchscreen auch gut. 
Aber ich glaube man kann auf das LG nicht soviel Software installieren, weil es dafür nicht viel gibt oder ?


----------



## Buddha (30. August 2009)

ein Handy soll nicht dein Rechner ersetzen sondern grundsätzlich nur fürs Telefonieren und ein paar andere Funktionen haben z.B Musik hören, Schnappschüsse machen oder Videos aufnehmen villt auch paar Spiele. Ich persöhnlich verabscheue das Nokia 5800XM weil es noch viel zu unausgereift ist. Und in der Hand liegt es auch ******** über das andere Nokia kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich es noch nie in der Hand hielt. Aber das Arena soll ziemlich ordentlich sein liegt gut in der Hand und hat alles was man so braucht.

greetz.


----------



## v3rtex (30. August 2009)

@ rebel4life 

Also Opera geht als mobile Variante per Java Applikation, das hatte ich mit dem Arena selbst am laufen.

Bis ich dann das Arena wieder abgegeben hatte war ich schon recht genervt von dem Ding. 
Zum Glück war Amazon einsichtig, da es anscheinend eine relativ hohe Rückläuferquote vom Arena gab/gibt.

Zum einen war das Menü bei mir ab und zu träge, das Gerät ging einfach ohne Vorwarnung aus und startete neu, oder das GPS hatte nach 10 Minuten mit egal welcher Software noch keine Ortung geschafft.

Zur Software, das stimmt. Installieren lassen sich "nur" Java Anwendungen, und die Widgets sind auf die von LG vorgegebenen beschränkt.

Kann aber durchaus sein, dass die jetzige Firmware (per LG Update) besser läuft.



Ich persönlich lass die Finger vom Arena, aber jedem Anderen würde ich raten das Gerät im Laden mal zu testen.


----------



## Riezonator (30. August 2009)

also ich misch mich hier auch mal ein da ich bei handy besitze (bzw. besessen habe)

soviel vorne weg ich hatte das Arena und hab es damit nur 2 wochen "ausgehalten" und hab es dann in das 5800 umgetauscht.

weil "mein" Arena einfach nicht "handy" war es war eig. eher ein klotz am bein oder halt in der hand
d.h. viele software Bugs teilweise war mein akku einfach leer aus heiterem himmel der hat nie ein GPS gefunden (habe esüber nacht suchen lassen mit strom auf der fensterbank und er hat morgens immernoch gesucht) und ein unbrauchbarer mp3 player....und nichtmal ein funktionierender handy messsenger =(

das einzigste positive fand ich war das menü zb. mit den kontakten und den bildern im slide das sah schon cool aus und das design und die verarbeitung war super

ich muss dazu sagen ich hatte eines der ersten arena's (ein monat nach verkaufstart) da gab es noch kein software updates.

und das Nokia hat gegenüber dem LG einen entscheidenen Vorteil:

Es funktioniert....und est ist "handy" und nicht so verbugt.

naja ich rate die mal zu dem Nokia da es ziemlich in allen belangen überlegen ist


----------



## Isengard412 (30. August 2009)

Ich würde dir auch das Xpress music raten. Alternativ kann ich nur das T-Mobile G1 empfehlen, jedoch ist das teurer als 250€ (kostet 300€).


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2009)

Ne mehr wollte ich nicht ausgeben. 
Ok, ich dachte mir schon das, dass LG nicht so der Renner ist, weil es auch nicht so teuer ist und dafür eig. relativ viele Funktionen hat  
Naja, es wird wohl das Nokia 5800


----------

